# New Holland 316 square baler



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I used a NH 316 the other day and it ran great except like every 15-20 bales I would get an untwined one come out the chute. I don't why or how, all I'm doing is let the pto run in 540 range and steer with the windrow.
I stayed in low 2 gear. Thanks


----------



## timok (Feb 20, 2010)

Twine or Wire? Old or Tractor Supply twine can be inconsistant in dia and may be breaking. All so if the bale has twine with it just untied which end ot the twine the knott is on can tell where in the knott process the failure is happening. A manual is your best friend. Also razor sharp twine knives solve alot of tieing problems.


----------



## Leeallen (Jun 28, 2012)

Hard to tell your exact problem,but I would check the following.
1.it never hurts to check the timing of the baler.
2.also check the twine disk timing...you should have a nice throat opening for the twine to lay into so the disk can grab the twine when rotating.timing usually involves moving washers on the shaft to pull the disk forward or backward.
3. Make sure your knives are sharp and the wiper arms are pulling the knot off the bill hook.
4. You may need to adjust the shaft on the piece that moves across the top of the chamber just in front of the needles when they enter.cant recall the name of this piece but the tip of the hook should be just outside of the chamber slot when they are in the home position.
Hope this helps... I had a 273 nh, but now have a 336 Jed, but there are a lot of similarities between the two balers.


----------



## sooner (Sep 3, 2011)

If it does not tie consistently and always misses a bale around the same count I would lean towards a bad role of twine. I baled with brand new packages of twine in my 276 and lost a bale every so often. Turns out it was bad twine. Change all your twine and try the baler, if the problem goes away you have found the easy fix.
Hope this helps.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

I would look at the hook bill and think about replacing them. I had a 316 for 20 years, it sounds like you have the same problem we experienced, busted bales every 10 to 15 bales. Great baler when everything is in order, we baled over 250,000 bales with ours.


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by "untwined one"? Broken knot? Knot tied on just one end of the twine? No twine at all? One side? Both?


----------



## Starvation Plantaton (May 16, 2011)

I'd go with the twine first. Years ago we had a Allis 303 Bale cheif, never gave any problems. One year I got some Mexican twine at a bargain price. Long story short, after 3hrs of hair pulling I went to the dealer. He said to try some of their twine. The difference was night and day! Dad did get mad at me when he'd found that I burned the Mexican twine though!


----------



## mm30500 (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone have a diagram of how to thread the twine in the knotter on the NH 316?


----------

